# Exterior Sheathing?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what are you asking?:huh:


----------



## novaguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> what are you asking?:huh:


I wonder if I should have re-sheathed the whole house?

Do the holes in the Weathertite behind the vinyl siding in the attic space area pose a problem?

What would you do if this was your house, now covered with vinyl siding?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To late now, unless you plan on taking it all off. That looks like T-111 at the bottom, no need to have remove it unless there was some rot. I'm not a big fan of that poop that was used at the top, but they should have at least replaced the trashed pieces.
I would have gone over everything with house wrap before the siding.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Car,
depends on how big the house is. If it were mine, I'm a plywood guy. I would take everything down and resheat the house with 1/2" cdx, housewrap, then the vinyl siding. If you are versed in this kind of work, its a job, but if you attack it one side at a time, it's doable. If you have to pay to get it done, it's a lot of money. I have worked on a lot of houses that were sheeted with that type of material. We used to call it celotex, probably a brand name and not the proper name. I hate the stuff. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There was a time when it was legal to do all the walls with it and only have to put plywood on the outside corners.


----------



## novaguy (Jul 17, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Car,
> depends on how big the house is. If it were mine, I'm a plywood guy. I would take everything down and resheat the house with 1/2" cdx, housewrap, then the vinyl siding. If you are versed in this kind of work, its a job, but if you attack it one side at a time, it's doable. If you have to pay to get it done, it's a lot of money. I have worked on a lot of houses that were sheeted with that type of material. We used to call it celotex, probably a brand name and not the proper name. I hate the stuff.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike,

Can that be done separately from a new roof? Does housewrap tie into the roof in any way?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

House wrap has nothing to do with the roofing.

But if you had of remove the black board to install plywood you would have had to remove the fashia boards under the rakes, which may well mess up the shingle moulding.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i would leave the bottom,sheath the gable [same thickness] housewrap and side the whole thing


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i would leave the bottom,sheath the gable [same thickness] housewrap and side the whole thing


That sounds like a good way to go Tom. Make sure the T1-11 is nailed tight and go to it.
Mike Hawkins


----------

